# General > Music >  Caithness Songs

## Anonymous

I'm a student a the Royal Scottish Academy of Music and Drama studying Scottish Music.  I am interested in Scottish song and am curious to know if anyone has songs that are Caithness songs or has Caithness versions of other Scottish songs.

Please get in touch with me if you have any information.

----------


## Anonymous

::

----------


## Anonymous

As original as Cinema For Thurso ! ! !

Cheers

Toshie   :Grin:

----------


## Anonymous

As I'm sure The Music Shop name was inherited in similar circumstances.

Now you are back Heblix, I have a couple of questions re my post on Edge Of The World - More on 18 Dec 2002.

On a post 7/12/02 you mention that Cinema For Thurso Group is " neither company nor charity" yet in your profile you mention you are a company director. I can't find any cinema group in the Caithness area registered at Companies House so was wondering what company you were a director of? 

I have carried out numerous searches on the web for Cinema For Thurso Group but can't find any info apart from postings on this noticeboard. Do you perhaps have a website I could have a look at? 

Looking forward to your reply.

Toshie

----------


## 2little2late

Try the music cassette Grampian Gems

----------


## Anonymous

::

----------


## squidge

who? ... What?... Where?...How?.... 

But most bafflingly .... WHY?


 ::   ::

----------


## zappster

ah know skwidgelet he pops up here n there like a bad smell spoiling the posts   ::

----------


## Anonymous

::

----------


## zappster

YAHOO. DID YE SEE THAT SKWIDGELET CAUGHT A WHOPPER WITH MA 1ST CAST!!LOL
AT WIZ TOO EASY

----------


## squidge

Lol Zappster 

What a guy you are 

 ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

:Grin:

----------


## Bonzo

Yeah, Toshie, give old Heblix a clue!.
To help you, why don't you answer the following questions? And just to make it fair, why doesn't Heblix the Director do the same?

Do you honestly believe that Oasis would have played here?
Do you have any real idea of how copyright functions outside web domains (particularly the bits about words & concepts)?
Are you now or have you ever been a successful businessman/woman?
Have you ever wilfully slagged off those who did a lot of good musical work for no recompense?
Would you believe the word of some unknown faceless goon who said he knew Robbie Williams personally and could get him to play the Grove next week? 
How about Oasis then?
Are you willing to get involved in pointless (and not very nice) debate about Wick being a terrible place to live?
Do you have any musical competence at all?
And any experience of musical things (other than putting a CD in the machine)?
Describe your place in the musical food chain. (eg performer, recorder, supplier, parasite...)
Did you ever try to organise a re-enactment of the battle of Claredon?
Have you ever tried to claim copyright on the Millennium? (not the dome, the word and concept)
Is your name open to myriad interpretations, most of which reflect the contempt you are held in by your co-posters?
Do you post messages on lots of subjects, and upset people pretty much all the time?
Are you functionally illiterate? (At least as far as spelling of posts on caithness.org goes)
Do your posts on contentious subjects suddenly start to delete themselves once the responses are not to your liking?
And finally...
Do you run away in a fit of pique when a debate you have started begins to reflect on how shallow you are and how little you actually know about a subject?

The public has a right to answers!!!!

----------


## Mr Sensitive

Dinna be so cruel til poor heblix. He's harmless.  Let him chew his crayons in peace http://www.yesterdayland.com/popoped...=TY1260&page=2

----------


## spittalpunks

Good God how did you find that

and to top it the spellings a disgrace

poncing about with crayons on the Ola, I was trying to get a pint of yon Raven ale oot the bar when I was on it in my younger days

yeah Heblix answer da questions as the man asked

----------

